# its home, I just brought my 2548 home



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

bought it last night, I own a Tahoe so I could not bring it home l , I used my Brothers S10 and boy it was a tight fit only like a inch or so and I had to leave the rear wheels on the gate, I used 4-2000lb ratchet straps as to not loose the load. wife wants to know how come the new fridge and stove didn't get picked up yet  said I have My priorities


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

picture  
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats and Welcome Topdj :friends:you have a great tractor and theres allot of people here that has the cousin to yours the gt5000. And yes the priorities come first


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Topdj…

Congrat’s on getting the tractor. I have a Sears GT5000, almost 
identical to your 2548. I’m sure you’re gonna love it. Not only is
it a lot of tractor for the money, it’s a lot of tractor by any measure.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Is that Husky 2548 Willie's pimped out model? Good choice! I too own the GT5000 --- Welcome to the forum and have fun with your new GT.  : D 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Topdj, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! Nice machine you started off with and you definitely have your priorities straight!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

thanks you guys sound nicer than the group from the garden something site. I didn't have any pictures as I drove it to the shed in the dark. I have to DJ this weekend in OHIO about 400 miles from where I am in NY www.TOPDJ.com is my site
So I will not be able to play with it till sunday night or monday
maybe I will have a little time tomarrow.

ok here a picture it my boat with its new 500 efi Big block
why I cant afford a CUT


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

400 miles, sounds like you have to travel to where the $ is! 
I hope it is a large gig for you to justify that expense! 
I went ahead and lcoated a cool avatar (image for your username) for you. Let me know if you like it. 

-Andy


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

building a big enough garage that I can run laps in the winter with the 2548 slab pour


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Larson...nice boat! If I remember correctly with the 468CID procharger with intercooler on his Senza, my buddy was getting about 80MPH. Super fast! 

-Andy


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

You lucky dog. I really wanted the 2548, but could only afford the 2148. I just didn't have the extra $800 to make it happen.

Welcome to the forum, these guys are really cool. (Well, nobody's been a dick to me yet anyway.)


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I think I know that boat better shot of tha boat

the motor I bought that I could have got a CUT with the $ 

you notice that nice Linear Actuator


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a nice boat bet you have fun with that. How big of a shed are you building:question:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

there is a 12 x 8 I built to keep the motorcycle the jet ski and the tractor, BOY its TIGHT now  the new building is 38 x 28
I should have plenty room


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> *you notice that nice Linear Actuator  *


You have been lingering in the background haven't you?
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

So when is the inline linear actuator powered back hoe going to be mounted on the sleeve hitch :question: :question: :question: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :spinsmile Just a bit of actuator humor guys. Sorry, I just couldn't resist! I'll behave now.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey topdj.. welcome..
where do i start? congrats on the new tractor, those are nice looking rides... 
Nice, no, really, really nice boat, great looking slab for your garage... 
and cool web site...

there i think i covered everything..:furious:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *So when is the inline linear actuator powered back hoe going to be mounted on the sleeve hitch :question: :question: :question: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :spinsmile Just a bit of actuator humor guys. Sorry, I just couldn't resist! I'll behave now.   *


it would work, but it would be a mighty SLow HOE I dont think a 15amp charge system will keep up


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just a bit of actuator humor there Topdj.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

time to breath some action into this site


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you give us a good review on how your Husky has performed since you have owned it? And tell us how you like the Swisher bucket too!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

still running strong


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Topdj said:


> still running strong



Good to hear i am looking at a new Husqvarna, and its good to see they are reliable, and have parts, and service in my area..


----------

